# Anxious to get out of the house



## jacqvdm (May 6, 2003)

Hi there!I'm Jacqueline, I'm new here on the forum. I'm from the Netherlands. I saw most of you are from either the US or Great Britain, so I'll excuse me for my English in the first place!







I'm diagnosed for having IBS this week and so now I'm searching the internet for information. It's great that so many people post messages on this forum! I recognized *A LOT* !I have stomach ache a lot, every day and it has come to the point now that I'm anxious to get out of the house. Worried there won't be toilet available and also worried I'll feel sick. My doc advised me to do 'fun stuff', to feel less tense. He also advised me to avoid tension. Now here is my problem: I'm caught in the middle! Should I go out, even with a lot of tension, or should I avoid that tension and thus stay at home? I don't know what I can do best. I'd rather avoid stuff at this point. Though, today everything went quite well (I had a natural relax (valerian) pill though..). _What do you think is best?_ Thanks already for your reply!Gr,Jacqueline.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

- - Copy of my suggestions that I put on the IBS board for same topic. Hope this helps and good luck posted 05-05-2003 12:47 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------It's been over twenty years for me with IBS and I have gone through many stages of anxiety, from being housebound to giving up driving for fear of passing out at the wheel. - Easier said than done, but you must force yourself to go out. Take the meds if you need to (I've done that route as well) but go out, just prepare ahead of time. Know where all the bathrooms are and don't hesitate to get off the bus at alternate stops to located and use the nearest restrooms.I still have a lot of fear, but refuse to give up and stay home,,, there is too much living to do and it does get easier once you accept that you have IBS and -- Yes, you might have an accident, throw up or even pass out - - but you might do that at home too. Take little trips and build up your confidance, and be prepared.I never leave home with out my trusty supply of losec, immodium and antacid. It helps just to know that they are in my pocket.. And of course kleenex. When possible, I try to be in control, I now drive again and where possible, always drive myself, so I am not dependant on anyone else to stop for my schedule. - On public transit, I sit nearest the door, On airplanes or trains, I jockey for a position near the bathroom. When I go into a store (any store) I ask where the restroom is so I am prepared. If they say they don't have public restrooms,, I don't stay long.Final suggestion, when out on the bus, practice deep breathing with your eyes closed, helps to relax the stomach muscles and calms you down if you close your eyes and try to visualize yourself relazing on a beach or somewhere you enjoy.


----------



## KRAPPY (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Jacqvdm, I've had some luck with AUTOGENIC TRAINING, by Wolfgang Linden. It's a form of self control therapy--it helped reduce my anxiety and gastric pain. Your library may be able to get you a copy. Good luck, Richard


----------



## jacqvdm (May 6, 2003)

Okay, thanks for your tips!It's a good idea to go out prepared! I'll be searching in the library too!


----------

